# Port / Fortified Wine



## Sully (10/8/09)

Hey all,

I was browsing at the LHBS the other day and he had "Ruby Port" Kits which basically a grape concentrate with a yeast/nutrient pack and preservative pack. The instructions are add concentrate and yeast to a 5l demijohn, top up to 4.7L, ferment out and rack, add preservative pack and 500mls of your favourite spirit then bottle. Best after 6 months.

I ended up buying 2 kits as they were reduced to $15.00ea as they arent stocking them anymore (originally $33ea) and will give em a go. My plan was to split the batch into 3 then use plain white spirit, Bourbon and Rum and aging them on oak chips for 6 months as well before bottling.

But anyways, has any folk out there made a Port before? And if so what recipes are around? I would like to do a Chocolate Port as well.

Cheers

Sully

EDIT: I have googled Port and Fortified Wine recipes but havent found anything but kits from the states.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/8/09)

When we lived in SE Asia back in the mid 80's the price of imported spirits and fortified wines were riddiculous so the Old Man used to get me (via the Uncle) to bring over with me 2lt goonies of cheap port, you know the one McWilliams Cart De Board.

Anyways he used to dose them up with good quality brandy, cointreu, kalua etc and made some great ports that were different but really drinkable. I used to do it myself back when I was an improverished Apprentice and student. Haven't done it for years but thanks for reminding me I reckon I may as well have another go at it.

As for recipes sorry mate I have NFI but maybe a PM to kirem could be worth a shot?

Also I bourbon and rum to fortify should be nice IMO

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Airgead (10/8/09)

I've never made port as such but I have made fortified meads and ciders. I start with a sweet mead/cider then fortify up to 20% or so ABV with brandy or some other spirit (depending on the flavour I want). If I don't have a sweet base I'll fortify a dry mead/cider then back sweeten. the fortification tops any re-fermentation.

I believe port is made pretty much the same way commercially - a sweetish wine fortified with distilled spirits (I think port is done with a neutral spirit so your best bet would be vodka).

Cheers
Dave


----------

